
Entrepreneurs Burn Out.... It's Going to Happen To You - dherman76
http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/10/15/all-entrepreneurs-burnout-its-just-a-matter-of-time/
======
goodgoblin
This is why its important to love what you do. I'm feeling somewhat burned out
right now, but as soon as I start playing music and coding I get right back in
the groove. Its something I actually enjoy more than watching Heroes or the
baseball playoffs. Playing Halo 3 OTOH....

